

OS X Server - kfinley
http://www.apple.com/osx/server/

======
Osiris
It's an interesting approach to make the server utilities an add-on to the
base OS X platform rather than a separate operating system as with Windows.

Interesting features are "profile manager", which sounds like an LDAP server
and the Mail/Calendar server to replicate Exchange functionality.

~~~
niels_olson
Yet it's very much what SuSE has been doing with YaST modules for years. Need
an NTP server? click. Want to play around with NIS? click. Kerberos? Click.

~~~
kbenson
Indeed, and Red Hat may have taken it a step farther (I'm not familiar enough
with SuSe to know whether it's actually different) by providing different
_entitlements_ , which are really just repo subscriptions. Want access to the
advanced server stuff, not the standard workstation utils, purchase that
entitlement and you'll have new packages available to you. Install, use their
configuration utilities, etc.

------
MaxGabriel
I imagine you already know about this if you qualify, but Mac and iOS
developers just got a free redemption code to get OS X server.

------
niels_olson
Woah. This seems highly relevant to me. I might actually be able to manage all
the macs, ipads, and iphones running around my house in a more centralized
way? It seems worth 20 bucks just to find out.

Can it help manage my current home media server, a headless 2003 Dell running
SuSE?

------
fit2rule
I just wish I had a way to run my XCode builds in a VM locally (i.e. not
paying a remote entity for the privilege) .. does anyone know if OS X Server
can be run in Parallels or VMWare or some such thing?

~~~
jgeorge
OS X (since Lion) includes a license to run a virtual copy (well, 2 I think).
I can't say that I've run the Server app component in a VM but I don't know of
any reason why it wouldn't work, it's essentially just an app that runs under
OS X in the first place.

------
smtddr
The most interesting feature for me is the XCode Server + Bots.

I'm still trying to figure out how to use it. I've installed it, added a git-
repo, created a Bot, but it does nothing. Also, I don't know how to tell it to
do "pod install"[1] before attempting to build the app.

1\.
[http://docs.cocoapods.org/guides/installing_cocoapods.html](http://docs.cocoapods.org/guides/installing_cocoapods.html)

I just want to see Bots work and what is has to offer that my already existing
Jenkins CI environment doesn't.

~~~
objclxt
If you haven't seen it already, you might find the WWDC 13 session video
'Continuous Integration with Xcode' useful, it covers bots.

[https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/videos/](https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/videos/)

